# Does Car Stereo support USB 3.0 Pen Drives?



## ajayritik (Nov 22, 2014)

I recently bought a Pen drive which was USB 3.0 and tried to play songs on my car stereo. However the songs seemed to skip when I plug it in my car stereo. Does anyone have any experience of using a pendrive with USB 3.0 on their car stereo and which worked.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 23, 2014)

Ideally it should not. I guess most car audio systems are USB 2. However a USB 3 drive should work fine with a USB 2 port because it is designed to be backward compatible. 

Issue may be with file format / port itself or audio unit software.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 23, 2014)

Which file format is it in?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 23, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Ideally it should not. I guess most car audio systems are USB 2. However a USB 3 drive should work fine with a USB 2 port because it is designed to be backward compatible.
> 
> Issue may be with* file format* / *port itself or audio unit software.*





saswat23 said:


> Which file format is it in?



I ensured to check if file system is fat32. It's either problem with pen drive or the audio unit.
Now I need to take chance and try with another new USB 3.0 Pen drive.


----------

